# Goldfields WA Herping Trip.



## Niall (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Everyone.
Just got back from the 5 day trip in the Goldfields.
We ended up finding 25 different species in 5 days, on average 4-5 a day.

*Sand Monitor.
*We saw 4 of these monitors whiles driving into the Park.







*Dragons.
*All the Dragons we found were all new to me, so I am not 100% sure on the ID.

*Ornate Dragon*.
Found plenty of these guys, there was a good population on all the rocky outcrops we went to.
















*Bycical Dragon.
*There was also a good population of these guys everywhere we went, most we found on the side of the roads and a few whiles walking through the bush.
















*Spotted Military Dragon?
*We only found one of this kind and I am not 100% of its ID so if you know please let me know.






*Lozenge-marked Dragon.
*Found 2 of these Dragons, both of them made it hard to get a picture of them as they kept running off into the bush.






*Geckos.
*Found a few different species of Geckos in the 5 days.

*Starred Knob tail Gecko.
*Only found one of these whiles spotting on the road.











*Western Stone Gecko.
*Most of these where found whiles driving on the road at night.











*Thick Tail Gecko*.
Found that many of these guys we didn't bother photographing any of them after the first night.
















*Thorn tailed Gecko.*
Found two of these, not that happy with the photos as I only noticed my Lens was set to Manual Focus instead of Auto Focus.











*Lucasium manini*
Not 100% if i have this ID correct as there is ment to be 3 different species found in the area we camped out at that all look alot like each other.
















*Gehya variegata
*Didn't see as many of these as we did with some other geckos, even though they are common in big numbers in some places.






*Skinks*.
Only found three different skinks in the whole trip.
ID please.






*Night Skinks?
*We only found this guy comming out of his burrow when the sun just set.






*Broad Banded Sand swimmer.
*Found two of these and both were on the rock outcrops at night.











*Legless Lizard.
*Only found one on the last day we where there.

*Delma australis.*






*Snakes.*

*Southern Shovel nose snake.
*We found 3 of these whiles we where there.
















*Blind Snake.* ID please











*Mulga.*











*Frogs.*
Because of the recent rains they had, the frogs were calling and we ended up finding two different species.











*Invertebrates.
*Found plenty of different looking Invertebrates.

Ended up Finding two different species of Tarantulas.
















Old Trapdoor Spider home.






*Centipedes.
*Found plenty of these, found some good looking ones aswell.






Just some other Insects.











Hope you Enjoy the pictures as much as I enjoyed finding and photographing them
Cheers


----------



## python_dan89 (Jan 15, 2011)

looks like you had some fun =) Great pics


----------



## hornet (Jan 15, 2011)

some awsome finds, love the dragons, skinks and gex. Btw the "tarantula's" are trapdoor spiders, both appear to be male

---------- Post added 15-Jan-11 at 11:25 AM ----------

As for the skinks, first one is a Ctenotus mimetes and the "Night skink" is also a Ctenotus, Looks to be Ctenotus pantherinus pantherinus


----------



## Niall (Jan 15, 2011)

Cheers Mate.

Didn't think trapdoors make homes like Tarantulas as thats where we found the first spider in the pictures at.
As for the other one I found it in a cave dead so couldn't say if it was a trapdoor or Tarantula.

I had the skink down as a Leoperd skink but changed my mind and put it down as a night skink as we only found them in the arvo and at night and the Leopard skinks I have seen didn't look anything like this one.


----------



## eipper (Jan 16, 2011)

the night skink Liopholis mulitiscutata....good luck on the Ramphotyphlops...you need to key them out in the field....the Ctenotus is a little different i would send the pic into West Aust Museum

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 16, 2011)

That mulga looks like an eastern brown but obviously it isn't lol


----------



## hornet (Jan 16, 2011)

yes you are right scott about the mulitiscutata, wasnt thinking juvies egernia patterns at the time.

---------- Post added 16-Jan-11 at 12:48 AM ----------




Niall said:


> Didn't think trapdoors make homes like Tarantulas as thats where we found the first spider in the pictures at.
> As for the other one I found it in a cave dead so couldn't say if it was a trapdoor or Tarantula.


 
most trapdoors dont actually make trapdoors like in that pic, most make the open burrows like you have also shown


----------



## Rocket (Jan 16, 2011)

Absolutely love the Nephrurus stellatus. Did you get any more photos of the animal and the habitat in which you found it?

Looks like you had a great trip, well done!


----------



## cadwallader (Jan 16, 2011)

Very nice pictures mate looks like you were quite successful


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 24, 2011)

very nice  Love the geckos
the pede looks like a rubripes, and as john said, they are trapdoors not T's .


----------



## timportas (Jan 31, 2011)

Great pictures of some fantastic animals. Looks like an enjoyable and productive trip. Tim


----------



## frogboy77 (Jan 31, 2011)

looks like you had a great weekend

please take me next time you go LOL


----------



## Niall (Feb 4, 2011)

Rocket said:


> Absolutely love the Nephrurus stellatus. Did you get any more photos of the animal and the habitat in which you found it?
> 
> Looks like you had a great trip, well done!




Hey mate.

I didn't end up getting habitat pictures, we did find it crossing the road inbetween two rocky outcrops if that helps.
I have a few more pictures of it, most are side on photos.

Cheers for all the comments everyone, 
I should have another thread up in 3 weeks after I come back from the Pilbara.


----------



## krusty (Feb 4, 2011)

great pics,looks like you would of had a great trip.


----------



## Gone_Feral (Feb 26, 2011)

Awesome work mang, I haven't found any Delmas or snakes yet.


----------



## eracer (Feb 26, 2011)

Niall, if you do not work as a field herpetologist then you are in the wrong job. That is an impressive haul on both the Pilbara and Goldfields trip. I would be shocked to find out you DIDNT do this for a living??


----------



## Niall (Feb 26, 2011)

Cheers for that.

I wish field herpetology was my job but it isn't, I have thought about working my way up to that but because of leaving school at year 10, it is near on impossible.


----------



## eracer (Feb 27, 2011)

If you are in Perth and can get away for a week or two every now and then, you could probably pick up some field consulting work? Ever thought about it? There a dozen environmental consultants in Perth that could use someone with your sort of skill on the odd field trip here and there. Mind you when your hobby is you job, it does just become a job after a while.


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 27, 2011)

Niall said:


> Cheers for that.
> 
> I wish field herpetology was my job but it isn't, I have thought about working my way up to that but because of leaving school at year 10, it is near on impossible.


Just do an adult entry for uni to a low level similar course then transfer over.


----------



## lizardman59 (Jul 23, 2011)

great pics wherever you go you always seem to find great wildlife


----------

